# Modern Arnis RPG



## Infight (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi, i need help. My friend is creating a RPG ( Rolling Playing Game ) about Martial Arts, but he doesnt know anything about Modern Arnis, if you can help please tell me some of its manuevers that identify this MA, some of its history and if possible about how graduation works and its belts ( or similar, if it has ), thanks for the help, after its ready ill post here for download of people interested in RPG, thanks for any help.


----------



## arnisador (May 11, 2003)

For the WMAA, see its web site:
www.wmarnis.com


----------

